# Hammocks to prevent plagiocephaly - Long thread!



## kria

We are due in August and had planned to co-sleep LO in its own cot by having a side car. Already placed an order for a dropside to make it work for us. But in the last week, I have had 2 of my friends complain about plagiocephaly or Flat Head Syndrome (FHS) - 1 in the US and 1 in the UK. They had their LOs in a cot/cotbed. Initially both were complaining that the most difficult thing to do for them right from the birth of the baby was to keep shifting the position of baby's head from one side to the other every hour or so through out the first 3 month and less frequently after that. Initially, didn't take it too seriously. But last week the one in the US had to wear a helmet and now has had a 'motor cordination disorder / disturbance'. The poor thing has to wear it 23 hours a day for the next 3 months atleast. 

I did a lot of research last week on this and the summary is as follows -

- Since the 'going back to sleep' campaign started to prevent SIDS, flat head syndrome has increased by 40%. 
- Most children have some type of flat head / small flat spot and some outgrow these as they grow.
- About 1 in 200 in the use have a severe situation that mandates helmet wearing. 
- Although NHS claims that this is only cosmetic and does not affect children's behaviour in life, recent research have started showing large correlation levels of motor disorder related to plagiocephaly. Children with FHS are very high even in the UK. (NHS does not fund helmets for FHS and you can read about furious parents' complaints online!)
- Countries like Sweden and Switzerland have realised this and have made the use of special pillows (like the Lilla Kudis) compulsory for babies.
- There are other expensive solutions like buying the sleepcurve / stimulite mattress topper (100£/295£) but again their effectiveness hasn't been proven.

Being from an Asian background where children are ALMOST ALWAYS slept in hammocks, flat head syndrome has never been heard of even in this modern day. I have contacted a few Obs and all of them believe it is because the baby's spine position and head position are aligned along the mattress which prevents them from growing in the 'natural' setting. In a hammock, there is no flat surface under the baby and hence the spine and head are free to grow at their will. In fact, hammocks are proven to improve brain development and memory. (Not talking about other benefits of hammocks - just with respect to FHS)

I am now going back to DIYing my own hammock. Amby's hammock again has a flat base while Miyo has a curved shape in the bottom without any mattress. But both seem small and will be outgrown in less than 3 months. That's what I've been reading in the reviews atleast. Babies can sleep in hammocks until about 1 year. Then will co-sleep the baby with us when the initial development would have taken. I have nothing against mattress slept babies as I was about to do the same thing. This is just a summary of my thoughts that I have been having since hearing the news and seeing photos of my friend's baby with the helmet. No offence intended and I am not trying to promote hammocks in anyway. :)

Experienced ladies - children with FHS / hammocked babies without FHS - please let me know your views. Others, pls let me know your thoughts!


----------



## lozzy21

We used a moses basket and then a cot bed and no flat spots here. Flat head syndrome can be avoided by plenty of hugs, using a sling and lots of tummy time.


----------



## mummyclo

Freddie has a tiny flat spot but he spends lots of time on his tummy and sat up now so it is slowly going away. I have never read up on this but im pretty sure it just rectifies itself :shrug:


----------



## Bayleaf

As a mum of a child with birth defects I utterly reject the term 'flat head syndrome'. It's not a syndrome in the medical sense or a condition it is purely cosmetic. 
Em co-slept with us from day 1, was worn as much as possible and had plenty of tummy time. His head is round and if it was a bit wonky I couldn't care less. Our neighbour's kid had a pretty flat head at 5 months and now at 15 months her head looks great. As soon as the hair starts growing and they move around more it's hardly noticeable.
It's completely up to you where you put your baby to sleep but I do think it's a lot more important to create a safe environment rather than think about cosmetic implications :flower:


----------



## Eala

The Amby hammock isn't flat... who told you that? It most definitely curves. Moreover, you can adjust the angle of the curve to suit your baby. Absolutely marvellous for keeping her slightly raised to help her wind issues :)

My LO was 9 months when we took her out of the Amby, and it wasn't because she'd outgrown it. She still had plenty of room. It's a long story as to why we moved her to her cotbed, but it wasn't because she was unhappy in the Amby at all. I will admit that I have a small baby, but even so, you'd get more than 3 months use of it. We also sold ours for more than we bought it for, so we didn't lose any money :)


----------



## lynnikins

my boys have been in cots/cribs/mosesbaskets and neither suffered with flat spot, from quite young they were rolling anyway and impossible to get to sleep on their backs but even before that they alternated their head position naturally, i swaddled them till they could roll and it helped them sleep


----------



## flubdub

My three year old had a flat head. He still does a but really. It was quite bad when he was younger but it has corrected itself to a degree. He slept in our bed with us. These hammocks sound wonderful. Id love to see some pics of he ones that people use! I am imagining a bug net, swinging between two palm trees :rofl:


----------



## flubdub

^ I just googled the amby hammock. Wow I would love one of those!!!


----------



## Eala

I was so gutted when we sold ours :rofl: If something mad happens and we ever have another child, we'll definitely get a hammock again :)


----------



## Rachel_C

LO had a small flat spot on her head but it sorted itself out quickly when she started moving around more. One thing I would say is that hammocks may not be for all babies. I doubt LO would have put up with one once she started rolling and wanting to play around.


----------



## ruby1976

Ive 3 children, all have slept in the poco baby hammock and all have had perfect little round heads I don't think this I just luck, ive a big family a few of them used the hammock and ive noticed those that didn't definitely had flat areas on their head. Plus mine slept much better, bragging now, but its true


----------

